# Fruit Fly Culture mix



## cadet (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone give me a good recipe to culture fruit flies in ?
*
*


----------



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

cadet said:


> Can anyone give me a good recipe to culture fruit flies in ?
> *
> *


I use Instant hot oats [Tesco's own brand of Ready Brek} in a vented tub with a bit of cardboard and wool. I mix the oats up with water until it turns to a paste and that's it. I am also new to this so its all a test at the moment for me but the results so far are good.

Hope this helps.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

kristaily said:


> I use Instant hot oats [Tesco's own brand of Ready Brek} in a vented tub with a bit of cardboard and wool. I mix the oats up with water until it turns to a paste and that's it. I am also new to this so its all a test at the moment for me but the results so far are good.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 As above but we add white wine vinegar helps stop the mites!!!
stu
oh and we give em some apples etc in a separate container for a coupla of days just before we feed to frogs


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I use mushed banana. (With a little yeast sprinkled ontop)
It's the only one I could get to work properly..but it does smell quite bad sometimes


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Drosophila


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Alan cann recipe too but replace the orange juice with just boiled water - have found this smells less. I also add more vinegar to keep any mould down.

Another tip is the microwave the ready brek before i mix with other ingredients - just to blast any flour mites that might have gotten into it.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I get the big tubs of ENT culture media sent over from Germany, then add spirit vinegar and honey to the water I make it up with.

Ade


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I use 1 cup of instant mash a table spoon of sugar and 1 teaspoon of yeast place a few stands of raffia in for the flies to rest on never failed to date and goes on for an age.... O and smells like beer


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So basically, there's a billion recipes.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> So basically, there's a billion recipes.


This.

I use 2ltr plastic drink bottles, the top cut off so im left with a tall deep relatively wide pot. I put about 2 handfulls of oats in, about half a handfull of potato flakes, about 2tsp sugar, about 1tsp yeast in the bottom, stir all this up, then chuck in a load of orange juice, stir it up until its a relatively thick paste. 
I fold a bit of paper in half and stick it in the tub on top of the media to give the flies something to pupate on, put in at least 50 flies, put some tights over the top and bobs your uncle. 

This produces more flies than i know what to do with! The orange juice stops mites and its so quick and easy to do. Works for me anyway : victory:


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> This.
> 
> I use 2ltr plastic drink bottles, the top cut off so im left with a tall deep relatively wide pot. I put about 2 handfulls of oats in, about half a handfull of potato flakes, about 2tsp sugar, about 1tsp yeast in the bottom, stir all this up, then chuck in a load of orange juice, stir it up until its a relatively thick paste.
> I fold a bit of paper in half and stick it in the tub on top of the media to give the flies something to pupate on, put in at least 50 flies, put some tights over the top and bobs your uncle.
> ...


I use this method with good results except I use straw for them to pupate on.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Wood wool is good for the maggots to pupate on.

Where do people get dried potato flakes from?
I'm using Morrisons own at the mo but would like to try others.


----------

